# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  FLIP-FLOP

## giannakopoulos

Mπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί που μπορώ να βρώ θεωρία σχετικα με τα FLIP-FLOP Master-slave;;;;;Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά........Αν γίνεται και στα ελληνικά

----------


## aeonios

Για θεωρία δες εδώ : http://www.ceid.upatras.gr/faculty/a...kolouQiaka.pdf

http://www.eng.ucy.ac.cy/polydorides...chapter6-1.pdf

----------


## giannakopoulos

thanks.....  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

